

Leaked documents point to cooperative European surveillance program - drone
http://www.csmonitor.com/World/Latest-News-Wires/2013/1102/Europe-spies-too-Leaked-documents-point-to-cooperative-surveillance-program

======
cnahr
Here's the original Guardian report: [http://www.theguardian.com/uk-
news/2013/nov/01/gchq-europe-s...](http://www.theguardian.com/uk-
news/2013/nov/01/gchq-europe-spy-agencies-mass-surveillance-snowden)

Completely unsurprising, except for the sheer amount of hypocrisy of European
governments who pretended to be shocked at the American reveals.

~~~
crbnw00ts
I called it recently:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6564469](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6564469)

and of course the reaction was denial & vitriol.

It bears repeating: the world's governments can be divided into exactly two
groups -- those that are monitoring the internet, and those that are trying
to. Vigilance must be applied to _all_ of them, not just some.

~~~
pcrh
I don't think anyone is surprised that governments monitor the internet in
some way, and would target individuals or organizations under suspicion. They
would also cooperate with each other, see for example Interpol. The issue is
collecting and storing information on the private actions of individuals for
whom there is no reason to suspect an involvement in anything criminal.

~~~
drone
Where in any of these articles does it state that they were expressly not
storing information on the private actions of individuals for whom there is no
reason to suspect an involvement in anything criminal?

~~~
pcrh
>expressly not storing information

I'm not sure what you mean? It is now widely recognized that intelligence
services were storing information on people who were not under any suspicion.

